# thermal regulating cpu fanshut comp down



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

so i got this as its quieter than the fan i have now - 
Akasa AK-179BKT-C 70mm Auto Thermal Sensor Black Case Fan - 3 Pin
but when i use it on my cpu the comp just says cpu fan failure comp will shut down in 5 seconds now im assuming this is something to do with the low speed of the fan and the bios setting not liking it so i tried switching off the bios setting for shut down but i still get the same message soooooooo any help would be great

e-machine 770


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello zimzee,

Is the orignal fan a 4 pin? Did you reconnect it to the CPU_FAN header or inadvertently connect it to the SYS_FAN header?

If not, the likely explanation is that the new CPU fan's speed sensor is faulty. Reinstall the old fan, does the issue continue?


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

sorted it myself mate but thanks for the interest


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Could you share the issue and resolution with us? It could help future users with quick resolution of their problems.


----------



## zimzee (May 25, 2010)

did what i said in my first post about disabling the bios setting for shutting the computer down if the fan runs below 1500 rpm, i guess i must have changed the wrong thing in the bios while trying to do this so i removed the battery from the motherboard and reset the bios and was able to do it correctly this time 
LIVE AND LEARN


----------

